# ALASKAN PORCUPINE ON TONIGHT'S MENU!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Our customer and friend John Nicholson asked me to post this for him since he was having difficulty doing it on his phone. He just successfully harvested a fine one with our A+ Slingshots (BTH) "Big Tube Hunter" and our big 5/8" steel ball ammo!!! This proves the power and efficacy of this type combination!! This setup is designed to pull to the shoulder and launch very heavy ammo for maximum blunt force trauma. *Great job John!!* 

Here's the story in his own words... 
"I was out looking for a rabbit with no luck. I was on my way home when I heard something on the bushes. Unexpectedly I saw this porcupine (which is a delicacy) bout 50 feet away. It must've been looking at me because it was still and I could clearly see it's head (they usually hide their head) I've been practicing quite a bit with the big tube hunter and I knew I could make the shot. I pulled way back and let the 5/8 steel fly. It was a perfect shot right behind the eye. I'm not sure if it was knocked out or if it was dead but I ran up to it and lodged another 5/8 steel ball in its skull. My mother is coming to Dillingham tomorrow so a pressure cooker with carrots onions potatoes and of course porcupine will be on the menu!"


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they are good eating watch out for the quills the two i skined had me pined good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting ... sounds like a yummy feast!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

excellent on the hunt...That Big tube shooter sure did a great work on that there cridder...

Be will my friend..May your ammo fly straight...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Excellent hunting


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

John recently also told me he had recently been practicing with the BTH a lot at 85 feet and since he was hitting consistently he felt good about hunting with it. He also mentioned this..."I wear the bth around my neck most of the time lately, good conversation piece. Thanx again Perry!"


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice shooting. I will leave the porcupine to someone else. Maybe it was the time of year (early spring) but my porcupine was disgusting.

How a magpie was able to kill a porcupine is a topic for another thread.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did it taste like cedar or pine because I was given some that tasted like that another guy made up.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the trick is to not get too fancy when cooking them. Just plain with a bunch of onions to rid the gamy taste. It's a delicacy because of the high fat content. Porcupine in the spring may not taste as good because they eat a lot of bark during the long winter but I'm not sure of this.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

the two i took were eating corn from a deer feeder the one i ate the guy gave to me was taken from eating bark from a pine tree i think.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> I think the trick is to not get too fancy when cooking them. Just plain with a bunch of onions to rid the gamy taste. It's a delicacy because of the high fat content. Porcupine in the spring may not taste as good because they eat a lot of bark during the long winter but I'm not sure of this.





ghost0311/8541 said:


> the two i took were eating corn from a deer feeder the one i ate the guy gave to me was taken from eating bark from a pine tree i think.


I am not even going to try to describe the disgusting taste. It was in spring, he did not have even the slightest bit of fat on his body, there was no corn in that area of the world, so his diet was probably bark. I got three with my bow, the first I tried to barbecue, the second we tried to stew, the third did not even enter our minds.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shot.


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Where i can buy this rubber ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This porcupine was delicious by the way. Because porcupine is strong and gamy it has to be cooked just right but it sure made a good meal.


----------

